# Ridgid K-60



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

These basement stairs are starting to take a toll on my old a.. I was looking into a Ridgid k-60 for main line clearing. Can you guys give me advice on the K-60 for main line clearing. I did a search on it on here and couldn't find any info on it. I also am not trying to start a debate. If you have had experience with let me know how it worked for you if it havent let me know why. :thumbsup:
Thanks for the replys


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plenty of K-60 stuff already here and on other Forums...


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Plenty of K-60 stuff already here and on other Forums...


So what? Can't he ask?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Mr Plumber said:


> These basement stairs are starting to take a toll on my old a.. I was looking into a Ridgid k-60 for main line clearing. Can you guys give me advice on the K-60 for main line clearing. I did a search on it on here and couldn't find any info on it. I also am not trying to start a debate. If you have had experience with let me know how it worked for you if it havent let me know why. :thumbsup:
> Thanks for the replys


I don't have a 60, but I want one. I carry a 1500 and a k 50. I've used the 50 to open a 4" line, but obviously it's not cleaning it but in the situation the 1500 wasn't making it down in the tight spiral staircase to an old coal storage basement. I've started lobbying more for the k60 since most of what we encounter are soft blockages in 4 and 6" lines in hospitals where cleanliness matters.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Pound for pound, the K60 is quite possibly the most agile and versatile cable unit on the market. Not to diminish the wonderful things accomplished by drummers. The success in the use of any machine rests in the skill of the user, not the machine.

It is our go-to machine and we have it on each truck with 75' of 5/8" and 150' of 7/8" cables. If lugging the weight of a drum is a problem, moving to a K60 is quite possibly the smartest move to make. 

Once in a blue moon we might have pulled the K1500 out for a long run or larger pipe. The 1500 has never left the shop since we got the jetter.

Of course there are great Plumbers that have come up with all sorts of ways to manage the weight of a fully loaded drum. I personally have yet to see a practical solution to tight spaces, winding narrow staircases, and rooftops that make a drum a good choice for me. Bumper cranes, electric hand-trucks, and ramps don't fix everything.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

The k50 I have is semi retired since I got a k60. The k60 runs both cable sizes and is more stable.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My earlier post was not meant not to ask, but simply saying there is a huge volume of k-60 information already available worth reading that is already there...

Either a forum search or looking at the list in the drain cleaning section will show that...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey Mr.Plumber...just get one! You won't regret it, my Spartan 2001 has been sitting for 2 years collecting dust. Sectionals can be messy and require multiple items to use but it's well worth the trade off in my book....nuff said!

Oh yea I'll add that my k-50 finally crapped out me the other day and there's no question I'll be ordering a new on from AJ Coleman today or Monday but my k-60 was able to complete my jobs yesterday running the 5/8" cable. Ran 105' of 5/8" C-8 cable through a 2" trapped area drain that illegally goes into a grease interceptor took some time but 5/8" and the k-60 opened up that nasty greasy line until I can install a clean out and get the jetter out there.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

The K60 has made my life easier.

No more toting a heavy drum machine in. Takes a little more time and trips to setup.

I personally think it does a much better job cleaning the sewer.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I think the k50 and 60 do a great job (better is more in the operator) IMO, easier to use for inexperienced drain cleaners and unbeatable as far as rooftop cleaning, tight spaces, and adverse conditions in general. They aren't real bad messy with a guide hose and a tarp. They fit in a van nicely without blocking access.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr Plumber said:


> These basement stairs are starting to take a toll on my old a.. I was looking into a Ridgid k-60 for main line clearing. Can you guys give me advice on the K-60 for main line clearing. I did a search on it on here and couldn't find any info on it. I also am not trying to start a debate. If you have had experience with let me know how it worked for you if it havent let me know why. :thumbsup:
> Thanks for the replys
















I have a K-60 & a K-50. 

The K-60 is great for main lines up to and including 4". I have been using it for years. With extra auger heads it is a very versatile machine. I keep 150' of 7/8" cable on the truck. The K-60 will also run 5/8" cable for the smaller interior drain lines.

I will opt for the smaller K-50 when I do inside lines. I use 5/8" hollow core & 5/16" inner core cables for the K-50. Tomorrow I have a shower stoppage; the K-50 is what I will bring into the gentleman's home.


----------



## plumberfarmer (Dec 20, 2015)

My k60 arrived today I have only had drum machines in the past I was VERY reluctant to buy a sectional machine. But I am getting old and wanted some thing easy to transport. I did get to use it today, blockage was only 20ft in so not lots of handling of the machine yet but I felt I fumbled around to much getting it set up but it will just take time getting used to it. It was nice to carry it in and not wheel it in trying to navigate the steps and corners in the house. The other thing I have to get used to is all the trips in and out to get all its pieces and parts in.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think I got this pick a long time ago from someone else on the PZ. I still plan on making one for myself but haven't gotten around to it yet. If setup properly, I could see this making one-trip out of a K60 kit with 75' of cable.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I think I got this pick a long time ago from someone else on the PZ. I still plan on making one for myself but haven't gotten around to it yet. If setup properly, I could see this making one-trip out of a K60 kit with 75' of cable.


You went way back on that one John lol. That was my first version. I modified it by welding it the cage up and placing 1-1/4 pcv in the cage so the cable lays straighter. A wheel was added to the handle to make it easy to roll on and off. It held over 120' of cable, the toolbox, extension cord and drill. One trip.

I ended up parking it in the garage and using cages. Problem was it was so frickin heavy. Coming out the van was easy, just slide it down. Going in the van sucked cause I had to lift the end and slide it in. That was probably over 100lbs easy. Too much of a chance on hurting my back. But it does roll extremely easy once on the ground and balanced well. Kinda sounds like a drum machine :whistling2:

In the end I went back and have 4 cages stacked up....each cage holds 4 sections. More trips but less chance of getting hurt imo. 

However if my van had a tailgate lift or crane and no shelving/high shelving then I had the perfect cart for 1-1/4 cable.

Now ShootNPlumber has a perfect cart made for the K60 and has posted pics of his setup before.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> I don't have a 60, but I want one. I carry a 1500 and a k 50. I've used the 50 to open a 4" line, but obviously it's not cleaning it but in the situation the 1500 wasn't making it down in the tight spiral staircase to an old coal storage basement. I've started lobbying more for the k60 since most of what we encounter are soft blockages in 4 and 6" lines in hospitals where cleanliness matters.


The 1500 comes apart and you could have charged an extra 300$ for an assembly fee ha!


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

How do you keep the cages from dripping all over on your way out? I run light car tires with a 2" hole in them. Keep the hole up and no drip. Put the hole down for wash out. 6 sections per tire.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Comes out the pipe dry when you spin them out and not pull them out. There might be some water at the joints but it doesn't drip.


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

I run a K50 and K1500, the 1500 is starting to show it's age. I've been thinking about getting a new one, the old one will work fine as a back up. Anyone use a K1500sp? The extra power might be nice the super long sewers I run into every now and then.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> You went way back on that one John lol. That was my first version. I modified it by welding it the cage up and placing 1-1/4 pcv in the cage so the cable lays straighter. A wheel was added to the handle to make it easy to roll on and off. It held over 120' of cable, the toolbox, extension cord and drill. One trip.
> 
> I ended up parking it in the garage and using cages. Problem was it was so frickin heavy. Coming out the van was easy, just slide it down. Going in the van sucked cause I had to lift the end and slide it in. That was probably over 100lbs easy. Too much of a chance on hurting my back. But it does roll extremely easy once on the ground and balanced well. Kinda sounds like a drum machine :whistling2:
> 
> ...



Stupid question but if you're going to hump that heavy cart up and down stairs then why not just use a drum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Stupid question but if you're going to hump that heavy cart up and down stairs then why not just use a drum?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cart gets it into the house or across the parking lot. Then piece-by-piece into whatever hole you have to crawl in with the machine.

It always looked cool, but I never made one. Apparently Ben found the wanting better than the having as well.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Heres my K-60 caddy...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Heres my K-60 caddy...


Genius.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

It's really easy to string out Jetter hose. Just saying haha


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> It's really easy to string out Jetter hose. Just saying haha


And get my hose dirty?...you must be joking :laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The K60 is a great machine and takes little room on the truck. I run general inner core cables with mine.


----------



## blindangel83 (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome thats a great idea just bought the k-60 always used a drum but starting to like the sectional


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> The K60 is a great machine and takes little room on the truck. I run general inner core cables with mine.


What size innercore cables are you running?


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

i love my k60 its the best investment thus far. i use the 7/8ths cable and have about 200 feet of it in my van ( for those jusnt in case monents) .. yes it takes a little longer to set up and put away with a few trips to the van ( till i build a caddy for it all) ....but its beter than luggin all thaat weight around in one go and i can do roof acces if need be .. i love it ... i miss having a 1065 ( when i was working for others) but the k60 is fun.. and if my k60 cant get it ........
.......then im pulling out the new jetter  .........


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Mr Plumber said:


> What size innercore cables are you running?


7/8 with cable innercore.


----------

